# High NO ppm during emissions test fixed.



## jeff1802 (Jul 28, 2006)

Just wanted to pass on some good info. I failed the Virginia emissions test with a NO ppm(Nitogen Oxide) of 1700, allowable is 1100ppm. I tried some quick fixes and failed a seond time with a 1500ppm. The mech at the gas station said either to replace the EGR valve or the catalytic converter. I went with replacing the conveter and passed the test with flying colors, the NO ppm was 500..


----------

